# Cannondale C-Zero Wheelset: Anyone set up tubeless?



## ofcounsel (May 3, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has set these up as tubeless? Are these wheels tubeless compatible?


----------



## dreys (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, setup tubeless. Works great!


----------

